# SE-R eyelids...?



## sobregonso (Nov 17, 2007)

I've seen a lot of our altimas with those eyelids for their headlight assembly, I really like the look and would like to purchase them for my SE-R. I'm having trouble finding some, any help? Thanks


----------

